

More Men Enter Fields Dominated by Women - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/21/business/increasingly-men-seek-success-in-jobs-dominated-by-women.html?_r=1&hp

======
Jun8
This is a different twist to all the discrimination and related discussions on
the gender in the workplace topic.

“The way I look at it,” Mr. Alquicira explained, without a hint of awareness
that he was turning the tables on a time-honored feminist creed, “is that
anything, basically, that a woman can do, a guy can do.”

